# 7-26 ozark report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Had a trip lined up for Saturday but the 4-6 foot seas report for 20-60 out made me push back to Sunday. 

Hiltons showed dirty water anywhere within range of my boat. I could have made it to the blue water that was 150 miles out, I just would not have made it back to post all of the awesome pics of what we would have caught. :thumbup:

SO- We looked for the best water I could find and we left gulf breeze around 4 am headed for Ozark. 

I have been really fortunate this year to have great crew members. Bill from Alabama made a second trip with me and two guys I know love fishing that happen to work with me were able to make it as well- Brad and Paul. Awesome bunch!

Cruised out of the bay, hit the pass, headed ESE and we were slapped in the face with stiff east winds and a good east chop. I knew it was coming, but it knocked us off plane and my 1.5 hour trip at 25 knots ended up being 15knots just to make the edge around sun up. We sucked it up and the sum came up at the edge. 

extended the bly riggers (These things are awesome for smaller boats like mine- light weight) and put out our spread. This was Brad and Paul's first trip trolling and I could tell they were not totally sure they believed that pulling big pieces of plastic would catch fish. 

Trolled open water from near Oriskany to near Ozark where we came to a shelf again. Fliers jumping the whole way. Water near oriskany was nasty. SOmewhere in between the O and the Ozark it turned to greenish with some blueish- which is the best I knew we would find. 

Turned south near Ozark and trolled around in 200-350ft of water for a while and BRad yells out- FISH ON!! I though he was full of crap becasue there was no screaming drag. I look nack in disbelief and yell out- Are you sure there is a fish on? Then I realize the rigger had popped and he is watching line scream off of the reel. The bait clicker was off.  SO the drill is on- everyone starts cranking in stuff- teasers, then flats, then the other rigger and shotgun whil Brad keep the line tight and the fish on. but wai- why is the boat starting to circle around??? It is on autoplilot so we should be straight as an arrow. It turns out whomever was the last idiot to have the raymarine remote must have hit the standby button- THat would be me. So Brad is now fighting a fish from the cockpit that is now at the bow and about to warp around underneath. I git us turned around and Brad gets us to the leader. I make an easy gaff shot and miss. Crap- I missed. I thought I lost him- got him lined up again and finally get him in the boat- high fives all over and we have believers on board now!

Cruised north and southe for a while and then pointed her back north west sine fuel was running low. 

Schools of Bonita everywhere on the way back. It got slick! I mean less than a foot smooth! We started seeing bait schools and some lines forming- no sargasm but definite, followable lines. We circled a bunch of bait balls and followed a few lines but nothing. SO we headed back over open water in between Ozark and Oriskany. As we hit the shelf near Oriskany- The black bart mini 1656 on the rigger gets gobbled up and we are on again!! THis time Bill is on the rod- we get him setup with a fighting belt and all works like a textbook drill- everything cleared, line stayed tight, great angler work, leader work, nice gaff shot- and Hoo two blood all over the deck- Gotta love it!!

That was our last hit for the day. A little tougher in the AM, dirty water still, no bills, but awesome day out on the water with some good friends. 

Fresh wahoo makes a great consolation for no billfish. ANd I know our day is coming- soon.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some more pics- for some reason I can only post one at a time


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

and one more...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

last one...

Hey Bill- Thanks for the cigars- very nice choices! I hope you can make it out again. That goes for all of you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice report and good job on sticking it out until you found the fish.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

David. Awesome trip. We really enjoyed for sure ! Only misprint you had was I am from Louisiana not Alabama. You got the Wahoo charm for sure bro !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Love some wahoo !! Nice job


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Stickin' with it pays off and that's just what you did - good job.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang you guys were smiling so much it made my face hurt. Great post and pics not to mention including good intel on what you were pulling that took a hit. The Wahoo on the grill looks delicious!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, thank you for the report.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice catch and pretty good for a pontoon boat. Just kidding, but seeing that boat in the background I couldn't resist.


----------

